# OR competition info



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm new to pigeons with only a couple months of experience. But I'm interested in some oriental rollers and wanted some info on competing with them. Is competition stiff? How easy is it to get started? A detailed description of the whole thing would be great, if you wanted to take the time.

Thanks


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Go to the Flying Oriental Roller web site & follow the links. It's not hard at all it's on the honor system


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

will do. Do you own and fly some OR?


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Have 15 fly 1/2doz. I find harder than Birmingham rollers to fly any length of time.
But once u get um going fun to watch.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

they're great at avoiding the hawks too.


----------

